# World's tiniest frogs found in New Guinea



## Dmnted (Jan 12, 2012)

So cute !World's tiniest frogs found in New Guinea


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 12, 2012)

oh my god! that is adorable!


----------



## mmafan555 (Jan 14, 2012)

I feel that if there is any place yet to be explored...it is New Guinea...It really seems like a wild unexplored place that could hold tons of new animals that have yet to be discovered by westerners...If I was on an expedition to find new species I would go to either New Guinea or the Amazon.


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 14, 2012)

West Papua, formally Irian Jaya is the hottest place for new species to be discovered. A friend of mine works for Conservation International in WP, he described a swag of new species of frogs in the last 2 years.


----------



## Renenet (Jan 14, 2012)

That's a cool frog.


----------



## Renenet (Jan 14, 2012)

Waterrat said:


> West Papua, formally Irian Jaya is the hottest place for new species to be discovered. A friend of mine works for Conservation International in WP, he described a swag of new species of frogs in the last 2 years.



How well explored are the rainforests here in Australia, Michael? Do you think there are many species left to be discovered?


----------



## Eddie2257 (Jan 14, 2012)

Renenet said:


> How well explored are the rainforests here in Australia, Michael? Do you think there are many species left to be discovered?



i think there is tones more to be discovered!


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 14, 2012)

Perhaps there are tones on invertebrates to be discovered but certainly not vertebrates. What we will see in the future is splitting species into two, e.g. the newly discovered Mayola frog _Litoria mayola_, which was always thought to be _L. serrata_ or the new species of Mixophyes genus. The chances of discovering something monumentally different are slim.


----------



## longqi (Jan 14, 2012)

Papua is the ducks nuts for any animals
Loads of virtually unexplored country there because of little things like tribal warfare etc
We were left posted in the jungle by 2 good guides who suddenly were called away to fight something
That is not really pleasant because the locals can get a bit hot headed at times
Ive seen things in village markets there that I still have no idea what they were
Its languages also change dramatically in only a few kilometres so communication can be a problem
Fishing is awesome but some big bities swim in most of the rivers
Waterfalls etc are everywhere and mountains are wet and big

But a wonderful place


----------



## mmafan555 (Jan 17, 2012)

longqi said:


> Papua is the ducks nuts for any animals
> Loads of virtually unexplored country there because of little things like tribal warfare etc
> We were left posted in the jungle by 2 good guides who suddenly were called away to fight something
> That is not really pleasant because the locals can get a bit hot headed at times
> ...




Are you talking about Papua New Guinea or West Papua

I agree that if you were looking to find new animals...the entire island would be the place to go... Some sections of the Amazon also probably hold new discoveries.


----------



## longqi (Jan 17, 2012)

We were in West Papua but same holds true for the Highlands in PNG as well
Sumatra Borneo Papua.. They are the last frontiers I think but especially Papua
I walked out over the edge of a cliff there
Guide was rolling on the ground in laughter as he stopped me when I followed his lead
Ground felt a bit spongy but not too bad
He opened up a hole and nothing below us for a looooong way down
We were standing on vegetation caught in tree branches

Most of the people are great once you get away from the coast
Everything is so alive its like being on another planet

Amazon really pales into insignificance beside it mainly because whites have influenced far too much there
Amazon is flat with really only one ecosystem
Papua has little flat ground and many ecosystems only a few miles apart
Head of the Orinoco may still hold many secrets though


----------



## Renenet (Jan 17, 2012)

longqi said:


> I walked out over the edge of a cliff there
> Guide was rolling on the ground in laughter as he stopped me when I followed his lead
> Ground felt a bit spongy but not too bad
> He opened up a hole and nothing below us for a looooong way down
> We were standing on vegetation caught in tree branches



Yeeeeesh. I laughed, but I think my stomach might have flipped a touch.


----------



## Dmnted (Jan 17, 2012)

Longqi; Thats got to be one of those experiences you will remember for the rest of your life and tell the grand kids about!!
Scary stuff!
Like how the locals just laughed kinda like "It's cool... happens all the time." :lol:


----------

